# Adding years to a date field in mail merge Word



## LCDB (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope someone can help. I need to add years to a mailmerge field containing a date in Word, for example adding 65 years to a date of birth.

The data source is directly from a database to form the mailmerge, so cannot use excel to make the calculation.

Is it possible to do this in Word?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi LCDB,

To see how to do this and a wide range of other calculations in Word, check
out my Word Field Maths 'tutorial', at:
http://www.wopr.com/cgi-bin/w3t/showthreaded.pl?Number=365442
or
http://www.gmayor.com/downloads.htm#Third_party

Cheers
macropod (MS MVP -Word)


----------

